# Grassy Island Forum



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Grassy Island was originally part of the Wyandotte National Wildlife Refuge. It is now part of our International Wildlife Refuge. It was used during the 1960s as a disposal area for 3,000,000 cubic yards of contaminated sediment from the Rouge River. U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is the owner of the island. This issue is an important one for our refuge. We have planned a Grassy Island Forum to review what is known and unknown about Grassy Island, clarify roles and responsibilities amongst responsible agencies, recieve public input on the future of Grassy Island, and develop a list of short term actions that can be taken to help move forward on remediation and restoration of Grassy Island. Please feel free to share this announcement with other interested individuals and organizations. 


GRASSY ISLAND FORUM



Promoting the Remediation and Restoration of the Grassy Island Unit 

of the Detroit River International Wildlife Refuge



Thursday, Dec. 1, 2005

7 ? 9:30 PM

Wyandotte Boat Club

1 Pine St, Wyandotte, Michigan



Purpose: Clarify the roles and responsibilities of state and federal agencies, receive public input regarding Grassy Island, and develop a suite of short term action items that will focus on the remediation and restoration of Grassy Island



Sponsored by:

Detroit River Remedial Action Plan

Detroit River International Wildlife Refuge

Friends of the Detroit River

Wayne County

University of Michigan ? Dearborn



To register contact: 

Stephanie Millsap (734-692-7628)



For more information contact: 

Charlie Bristol (313-282-6339) 

or John Hartig (734-692-7608)​


----------



## cmpaquette88 (Apr 19, 2005)

Any marble eyes at grassy yet this spring? Anybody been fishing those parts yet? 

~CMP


----------



## cmpaquette88 (Apr 19, 2005)

:gaga: :corkysm55   :SHOCKED: North Channel Anchor Bay South Middle Lucky Sturgeon perch walleye jigging jiggin whipping whippin jerking still fishing bluegill rock bass largemouth smallmouth muskie muskellunge pike northern cat flathead trolling handlining chugging lake st. clair detroit riverburbot mudpuppeis pine river canal snapping turtle gobies garpike minnows zebra mussels clams crayfish crawdads sunfish lamprey worms nightcrawlers eels carp sucker sheephead snakes hellbender newt painted net boat line pole reel motor mercury johnson evinrude starcraft lund smokercraft alumacraft crestliner trophy grady white pursuit sunset whaler boston pro line minn kota electric seafarer chrysler ford chevy toyota gmc gm dodge girls news wife grandkids goldfish salmon steelhead trout rainbow brown brook pink whitefish lake splake grayling gaylord bowfin dogfish catfish sni sny chenel a bout weeds harsens island dickinson walpole stag fawn miller minich angler blue water bait walkers landing jacks deadheads wood trees branches floating    :xzicon_sm :lol:


----------

